# Carte airport sous linux



## leforban (5 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir a tous !

Voila je viens de découvrir les joies de aircrack via backtrack. Je m'amuse a essayer de pénétrer mon propre réseaux  

Le probleme c'est que jusqu'a présent je l'ai fait depuis le pc de ma soeur, mais j'aimerai le faire depuis mon imac c2d. Mais lorsque je fait airmon-ng je vois que ma carte airport n'est pas reconne.

Pouvez vous me dire si des drivers existes et si oui comment les intallés.

Merci !


----------



## tatouille (5 Janvier 2007)

leforban a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous !
> 
> Voila je viens de découvrir les joies de aircrack via backtrack. Je m'amuse a essayer de pénétrer mon propre réseaux
> 
> ...



cela depend de ta distrib /version


----------



## leforban (5 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse 

Alors en fait j'ai essayé avec Whax 3.0 mais il ne boot pas (trop vieux je pense). Sinon c'est avec backtrack 2. 

Merci pour on aide.


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

En fait... non &#231;a ne d&#233;pend pas de ta distrib en ce moment.
Apple a chang&#233; de chipset ath&#233;ros pour ses nouvelles cartes airport (je parle du passage CD -> C2D). Le pr&#233;c&#233;dant marchait sans aucun probl&#232;me (injection, monde monitor,...) avec madwifi-ng, mais en ce moment le nouveau chipset n'est pas encore support&#233;. Donc tu n'y arrivera pas jusqu'&#224; ce qu'il sortent un drivers fonctionnel.

Je pense avoir lu qu'une alternative &#233;tait d'utilisaer ndiswrapper (donc utiliser des drivers windows sous Linux en gros), mais cette bidouille ne te permettra pas de faire marcher la suite aircrack-ng, ni kismet... Donc pas tr&#232;s utile dans ton cas.

Tu peux voir ceci sur le wiki Gentoo, entre autre



			
				Wiki Gentoo a dit:
			
		

> Note Core 2 Duo based MacBooks use a different atheros chip that is yet to be supported by madwifi.
> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1001


----------



## tatouille (7 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> En fait... non ça ne dépend pas de ta distrib en ce moment.
> Apple a changé de chipset athéros pour ses nouvelles cartes airport (je parle du passage CD -> C2D). Le précédant marchait sans aucun problème (injection, monde monitor,...) avec madwifi-ng, mais en ce moment le nouveau chipset n'est pas encore supporté. Donc tu n'y arrivera pas jusqu'à ce qu'il sortent un drivers fonctionnel.
> 
> Je pense avoir lu qu'une alternative était d'utilisaer ndiswrapper (donc utiliser des drivers windows sous Linux en gros), mais cette bidouille ne te permettra pas de faire marcher la suite aircrack-ng, ni kismet... Donc pas très utile dans ton cas.
> ...



alors essayer avec Orinoco


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> alors essayer avec Orinoco



Mais si je ne me trompe pas, dans l'iMac, c'est une atheros aussi, et si j'ai bien compris ce que leforban veut, c'est utiliser la carte interne de son iMac.


----------



## leforban (7 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Alors en fait oui si c'et possible, je prefererai utiliser le carte interne mais je pense que de toute façon je devrai faire l'investissement d'un petit dongle usb qui soit compatible si possible avec winaircrack et aircrack-ng. Pour mettre sur mon pc portable qui est encore un pc :rose:  mais plus pour tres longtemps ..  

Mais jusqu'a présent je n'ai pas trouvé un modele dont j'étais certains qu'il puisse faire les deux. Si vous avez un modele qui convient, je suis preneur


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Janvier 2007)

leforban a dit:


> Mais jusqu'a pr&#233;sent je n'ai pas trouv&#233; un modele dont j'&#233;tais certains qu'il puisse faire les deux. Si vous avez un modele qui convient, je suis preneur



Un mod&#232;le non, une liste oui .

En esp&#233;rant que tu y trouve ton bonheur...

EDIT : Encore une ici (avec un nom de domaine pareil... )


----------



## leforban (7 Janvier 2007)

Merci bcp je vais de ce pas faire un petit tour sur ebay


----------



## scarab714 (23 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Je vais bientôt recevoir mon macbook pro que j'ai commandais.
A ce que j'ai comprit, leforban ta réussi à démarrer backtrack sur mac, j'imagine avec l'aide de bootcamp.
Pourrais tu me dire si cela ne te dérange pas comment tu fait pour booter des cds linux car Je compte utiliser backtrack 2 en cd bootable, mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour le démarrer sur mac et surtout si c'est possible.

Je vous remercie !


----------



## Galphanet (23 Juillet 2007)

scarab714 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais bientôt recevoir mon macbook pro que j'ai commandais.
> A ce que j'ai comprit, leforban ta réussi à démarrer backtrack sur mac, j'imagine avec l'aide de bootcamp.
> ...



Pas besoin de BootCamp: Tu met le CD/DVD dans le lecteur, tu redémarres en maintenant la touche "alt" et tu vois ton CD qui apparaît. Là tu appuies sur Enter et il boot. Voilà

PS: J'ai un doute là, BootCamp émule un BIOS que pour une patition ou aussi pour les CD ? :hein:


----------



## scarab714 (23 Juillet 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Pas besoin de BootCamp: Tu met le CD/DVD dans le lecteur, tu redémarres en maintenant la touche "alt" et tu vois ton CD qui apparaît. Là tu appuies sur Enter et il boot. Voilà
> 
> PS: J'ai un doute là, BootCamp émule un BIOS que pour une patition ou aussi pour les CD ? :hein:



Un grand merci pour ta réponses !
Sinon pour ta question, j'ai aucune idée !


----------



## scarab714 (24 Juillet 2007)

Re, j'ai essayer sur le macbook de mon frère, sa marche.
Cependant je rencontre une autre problème.
Quand j'arrive à l'endroit ou je dois taper le nom d'utilisateur "root et le mot de passe "toor", je peut pas car chaque pression de touche, ben la lettre s'écrit en 2 fois.
Si je tape "r", sa fait "rr"
Donc impossible de s'identifier.
Mon frère avait déjà installer bootcamp auparavant qu'il a maintenant supprimé.
Est ce que sa vient de la car en appuyant sur la touche alt, j'avais le chois entre mac os et windows alors que le cd est un linux bootable.
Peut être quand mettant à jour bootcamp.
Sinon, il y a pas une combinaison de touche qui permette d'accéder à un sorte de bios mais sur mac qui me permettrais de configurer certaine chose.

Et aussi, qqn pourrais si possible me donner tout les raccourci qui existe au démarrage de mac os x pour les savoir car il a l'air d'en avoir beaucoup.

Je vous remercie


----------



## scarab714 (26 Juillet 2007)

Personne peut m'aider ?


----------



## bubumac (4 Août 2007)

Installe BT sous VMware et tu n'auras plus ce pb de d&#233;doublement de touches :

http://garrettreid.com/?page_id=15


Autres solutions :

http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=7704
http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=6214


Enfin, si tu utilises une carte AWUS036H, il faut passer par l&#224; auparavant :

http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=6784&page=1

http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=6784&page=7 Et une description de cette carte ici :

http://www.tuto-fr.com/tutoriaux/crack-wep/test-usb-alfa-network.php


----------



## scarab714 (4 Août 2007)

Merci beaucoup bubumac, mais j'ai reussi.
J'ai brancher une souris usb et en fait je surligne le "root" qu'il y a marqué, et en fesant clic droit, sa me le copie.
J'ai plus qu'a faire entrée. Pareil pour "toor".
Après sa marche impec sur le mac, je règle que c'est un clavier mac et tout marche impec.

Merci beaucoup.

P.S : Est ce que c'est possible, perso je penses que oui, d'installer BackTrack 2 sans utiliser bootcamp, en créant une partition FAT32 et ensuite en bootant sur le cd puis en l'installant.
Ma question en fait, c'est est une fois BackTrack 2 installé, quand j'appuierais sur la touche option pour mettre le choix de boot, est ce que la je pourrais choisir entre mac os, windows et Backtrack 2.
Je compte faire plusieur partition, donc j'aimerais m'éviter ce bazar avec Bootcamp et  			 				rEFIt.

Merci


----------



## nemrod (12 Mars 2009)

Salut,

Je voudrais tester mon réseaux ainsi que celui de mes parents, j'ai quelques surprises comme de "nouveaux" amis sous Adium qui savaient exactement ce que je faisais, WOW.

Cependant, étant assez nul, pourriez-vous me préciser la solution la plus simple ? Merci.


----------

